# H: SM, BFSP, Tau, Necrons, WE and more!



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

*Haves:*

All assembled or in bits unless otherwise specified. Most have paint on them.

CSM:
4 Chaos Space Marines $14

BFSP:
I have the entire BFSP set(minus rulebook, templates and dice) for sale. Almost all, if not all, of the models are assembled, and a few are painted. About half of them are primed black.
$35 for either side, $60 for both.

SM:
Whirlwind $22
11 Tactical Marines$20 (2 Rocket Launchers, got some Beakies in here)
Commander $10
Terminator Captain $9
6 Terminators $30 (OOP I believe, as they are made for 25mm bases and are barely taller than a Marine)

Tau:
Hammerhead $22
4 Stealth Suits + Shas'ui + Gun Drone $22
4 Pathfinders $10 (Railguns)
Krootox $9 (missing rider)

Necrons:
Nightbringer $17
Monolith $31
Deceiver $17
23 Warriors + 6 swarms $33, some assembled some NOS,
Immortal $7
Pariah $7
2 Flayed Ones $7
2 Destroyers $20
Heavy Destroyer $12
2 Wraiths $20
1 Tomb Spyder $11

Someone has expressed an interest in these items, so if you are interested, act quickly.

Warriors of Chaos:
12 Warriors $17(OOP)
Champion of Khorne $7(OOP)

Bretonnians:
15 Peasant Bowmen $16
14 Knights Errant $30(some are NOS)

Wood Elves:
Hawk Rider $10
Waywatchers $17(2 blisters, unopened)
Glade Guard $14(OOP, 8 men, unopened)
3 Glade Guard $6(OOP)
1 Glade Guard $2

I do need an 8th edition rulebook, IOB small style only please.

All prices are negotiable.

A note on model condition:
Some of these models are missing parts. I don't know as of yet which, though I do know that it is not all that many. The vehicles do not have swivel turrets, but the back doors do open. All bases, except flying bases, have been flocked with green grass and/or rocks.


----------

